
Rare seventeenth century poetry manuscript at risk of export - gruseom
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/rare-seventeenth-century-poetry-manuscript-at-risk-of-export
======
i386
That’s how the rest of the world feels about the stolen treasures in the
British Museum

~~~
devoply
Yeah India wants all the stuff the British Raj stole from it back.

------
tartinipaolo
That would be such a shame! I understand that the costs are just too high to
be paid by a state institution, but usually a collector's interest isn't
always to use the masterpiece to educate.

~~~
cafard
Who's to say it won't go to the University of Texas, or some such institution?

------
Koshkin
Just scan the damn thing?

------
bsder
This feels like an attempt to shake down some local English
aristocracy/bureaucracy for money.

I presume there are a zillion ways to prevent this from leaving if people
_really_ cared.

------
sneak
How is this not a violation of (one of) the four freedoms?

~~~
OJFord
What makes you think 'goals articulated by United States President Franklin D.
Roosevelt' (saving others the search I needed) hold any weight over HM
Government in the UK?

They may be meant to apply globally, but 'violating' one doesn't mean anything
if it's not more than a rousing speech. (i.e. not an international treaty that
the UK's signed.)

~~~
DanBC
The four freedoms refer to European trade.
[http://en.euabc.com/word/506](http://en.euabc.com/word/506)

~~~
OJFord
Ah, thanks. That makes much more sense (I just hadn't heard of it either, and
wasn't ranking as highly as Roosevelt for my search).

------
ginko
So put it under an export embargo. This press release seems like they're
already preparing one anyways.

~~~
simlevesque
Please read the article before commenting.

